# scroll sawers



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

any scroll sawers here. been doing woodworking for 30 years even though i took last 10 years off. but started back again and really enjoy it when i am not fishing. just wanting to know if there are any others.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

None here that I know of. Beautiful Work. Welcome to the Wood site.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

You, Sir, are a true 'Artist'.... Had a scroll saw but never worked at it...think it wound up down on Crystal Beach at last report.. LOL


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Must have patience of Jobe also as can see many, many hours on those projects.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got one but I don't guess that counts. Keep thinking I'd like to do some stuff with it but haven't made the time yet. Love your work - great jobs.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

patience of jobe maybe for fishing and wood work but stupid people get me going quick. i just enjoy scroll saw stuff but it does hurt when a piece breaks. working on another clock and corner shelf will post as they get done. thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, please post up. Love your work!


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

almost finished my corner shelf. brass hinges and knob tomorrow and hangers and its done. this one was one of the harder pieces i have done. our bathroom is green with white trim and cabinets. think it will look really good in there. almost time to start another project.anyone have questions or is interested in talking i am always available. medical retired so i got time to talk shop. i also had a piece of 3/4"spalted oak cut it in 1/2planned it down and made this 2 level shelf for fun yesterday while spray painting corner shelf


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wonderful work, lot of time involved in those...really like the shelf (might need to do one to set pens out for display)


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Gator, you are a master of scroll sawing! What is your saw set up, may I ask?


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! Beautiful work. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

i bough a custom made scroll saw years ago made of solid oak. its called a sage made in branson mo. its 22 years old. dont use it any more. wife just bought me a excaliber 21" greatest scroll saw ever in my opinion. key to doing this is you have to have a good saw. your going to be in front of it a lot of hours


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Beautiful work Gator. Love the one that looks like a picture!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is some beautiful work! I'm wondering how in the world you sand that??? Hopefully the blades leave a good enough surface.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

the bottom side will leave what i call fuzzies but a small torch will burn them off really quick. a small file or knife will cut them or a good flat sander will knock it off but don't let go the piece will go flying across the floor. (don't ask how i know that)


----------



## Matagorda Mako (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice work. I have a cheap scrollsaw and made some puzzles for my kids a few years ago. I am definitely not in the same league as you. Keep posting pics maybe it will inspire me to try it some more.
Mike


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

a couple more projects 1/8" birch santa's and 1/4" walnut ash clock. also a couple scroll saw shelves sprayed white.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

calling this one "packing it out"
make the frame tomorrow


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice work


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks awesome, beautiful work!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

that's great!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

As a matter of just curiosity...how many hours did you put into something like "Packing it out" ???...if you don't mind answering.. I'm sure all of us are curious...

Fantastic work, by the way...LOL


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

about 8 hours yesterday. working on a silo and barn now got 3 hours so far. thanks, be glad to show anyone how are talk shop


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

couple more


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

this one makes me want salt? oh well


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

a couple more works


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

*i couldn't wait to show this. 10 hours of cutting its 1/8" wood about 11"x17" will get a frame tomorrow. my most complicated delicate piece to date. these pictures don't do them justice*


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

very nice


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

you do very nice work


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Outstanding - must be nice to have talent like that.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

last one for a while. going to out of pocket. hope you enjoy bass fishing


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those are really great


----------



## Aggie Chris (Jun 5, 2005)

Simply amazing. I can only imagine what goes into your simplest piece let alone your most challenging.

Thanks for sharing!


----------

